

What 'Lean In' Misunderstands About Gender Differences - __Joker
http://www.theatlantic.com/sexes/archive/2013/03/what-lean-in-misunderstands-about-gender-differences/274138/

======
claudius
This logic that boys should play with dolls in order to help equalise genders
always bugs me as stupid – assuming that having played with dolls is the
reason women are oppressed (which they obviously aren’t), avoid technology and
stay at home, why exactly would you want a larger part of the population to
engage in such an outright dangerous activity?

~~~
nicknorena
I would hesitate to call the mere act of playing with dolls a dangerous
activity, I think you're making too big a leap...

In my opinion, the image boys playing with dolls is just a way of translating
the importance of a paradigm shift to us adults that already have these pre-
determined notions of what dolls are for. Boys and girls develop in very
different ways, each individual will find something to play with that brings
them happiness and meaning. What really needs to change is the undercurrent of
the parents'/guardians'biases (or the biases of any role models in these kids
lives for that matter) that tell the kids what dolls/tonka trucks represent.
Then playing with dolls becomes more about exploring than conforming.

~~~
claudius
> I would hesitate to call the mere act of playing with dolls a dangerous
> activity, I think you're making too big a leap...

Silly me would call that sarcasm, but, sure, ‘making too big a leap’ works,
too :)

~~~
nicknorena
:)

